

Officer handcuffs 8 year old child with mental disorder - DanBC
http://motherjones.com/politics/2015/08/kentucky-school-cop-handcuffed-8-year-old-boy-mental-disorder

======
DanBC
An 8 year old child is about 127 cm (50 inches) tall and weighs about 25 kg
(56 pounds).

There's no suggestion the child had a weapon.

